# Ad Schaerlaeckens



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

If you visit Ads' web site and go to the section of articles you will find much of interest I believe. Especially interesting to me is his insight into the auctions that have been and are occurring in Europe.
Marketing is such a big part of the hobby now, and many people have taken it to new levels.
It is obvious that Ad thinks identifying the little known small lofts that produce excellent results on a consistent basis is the way to move forward.
This concept could work in the U.S. just as well.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Its not just occurring in Europe , Its world wide , Ads articles are a breath of fresh air to any fancier .


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ad tells it like it is and reflects alot of common sense in his articles.As I've stated before one never knows what genetics lurk in some back yard lofts throughout this Country belonging to people never heard of and or not having the finances to Market birds or to send birds to some big races to proof their birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Josepe said:


> Ad tells it like it is and reflects alot of common sense in his articles.As I've stated before one never knows what genetics lurk in some back yard lofts throughout this Country belonging to people never heard of and or not having the finances to Market birds or to send birds to some big races to proof their birds.


I agree 100% with this statement. Most of my best birds are local bred ( USA)and I couldn't tell you what they came from and their babies keep showing up on the race and training sheets. If I could just harness and focus their blood I could have a world class family by selecting only from those best birds which I trying to do it's just a slow process.


----------



## tiretrx (Feb 23, 2013)

Some great reading there, thanks! Here's the link for those interested:

http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/

Didn't see anything against links in the rules, hoping it's OK?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone have Ad e/mail address?


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

He took that and his ph# off his site because of being bombarded from people all over.Some were even calling him on Holidays while he was at the dinner table.Some may still have it but I believe he even changed both.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

Some really great reading.

Ad needs to write this in Chinese, Mandarin and other Asian languages. The USA buyers bail out around $1500 on the auctions.


----------

